# 2009 Update



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here are several pictures of my 2009 young birds, their parents and one that is waiting to be a parent. The splash on the babies (Dirty Nest) is the parent(BooBoo) of the two smaller babies. The White Grizzle is setting on her first egg and the two older babies are just about three weeks old. All of these birds are the result of birds that I have received from Renee (Lovebirds Loft). Thanks Renee.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*More Updates*

More 2009 Updates


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Goodness.....seems like just a few days ago you posted that they had hatched!! Sure do grow up fast. Good looking babies....of course I'm a bit partial.............LOL
Guess I need to get out and get some pics of my new ones. Got two that are 3 days old and 2 that are a day old. Kinda chilly here today though........

PS: I like that grizzle hen. Where's she from? Looks like a big bird.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee, surely you jest about the grizzle hen. (LOL) YOU GAVE HER TO ME.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee, surely you jest about the grizzle hen. (LOL) YOU GAVE HER TO ME.
> 
> George


OMG!!! I totally forgot about sending you those two grizzles..........I guess I had a senior moment.......... 
So, she's mated to her brother? Can't wait to see THESE babies........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I can't wait to see them also. They (Her and her brother) have been nesting for the last week and yesterday she laid her first egg. Hopefully they will be some pretty babies. The hen that has the older babies has moved her nest to another box. I put a second nest in with her while she was feeding the babies and she took the pine needles from that nest and started another nest in a different box.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I guess this is more for the genetics folks, but I'm just wondering if two grizzles mate, does that mean the babies will be grizzles? Have to get Becky or someone in on that one, unless you know.
Ummmm........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I have NO idea. They may be green or orange for all I know (LOL). I don't know if the white will be dominent or what other colors will come from two grizzles.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> I have NO idea. They may be green or orange for all I know (LOL). I don't know if the white will be dominent or what other colors will come from two grizzles.
> 
> George


Well, if they're green or orange, you'll be rich and I want my fair share......LOL


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

60-40 Split!!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

They all look really healthy and clean. Keep up the good work. The splash color sure looks nice.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, George, WHAT BEAUTIES!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I guess this is more for the genetics folks, but I'm just wondering if two grizzles mate, does that mean the babies will be grizzles? Have to get Becky or someone in on that one, unless you know.
> Ummmm........


I think grizzle to grizzle you can get a lighter grizzle, then if you breed the lighter grizzles they can produce almost white and so on till you get all white. and could get some throw back color babies also depending on their parentage.....not an expert here just think that is what I have heard before.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The hen is almost all white and the cock is dark grey. Should be interesting to see what comes up.

George


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great looking birds and babies, George! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, congratulations on having some beautiful babies. They are gorgeous.


----------

